# Old dog losing weight



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got back from Guinness's (lab/beagle mix) biannual vet appointment.
He's down to 48lbs. His entire life he's been around 55lbs.
He's 13 years old.
We did a senior blood panel with added thyroid panel (he's been grumpier than normal with the cats recently and his coat isn't as nice as it used to be).
I also brought in a urine sample. I should get urine results today and the bloodwork results tomorrow.
In the meantime my vet said to increase his food by 20% and bring him by for a weight every 2 weeks. I think Guinness couldn't have hoped for a better prescription!!

I have a bad feeling that something is off with my guy. He had his splenectomy (benign) 10 months ago and has been doing really well but I have noticed he's getting pretty skinny and bony feeling lately.

I'd appreciate any good thoughts that everything comes back normal or at least easily treatable if anything is found to be wrong.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thoughts for Guinness!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope all the tests come back OK. In the meantime give him whatever he wants!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Crossing fingers that all turns out ok. If you can find frozen Bil Jac dog food, I'd recommend adding that to his kibble. It is appealing to the dogs and has lots of calories. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

If the vet wants you to try to boost Guinnesses weight these will do the trick if he can eat all of the ingredients. You can supplement them with his normal food ration.

Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls

The link was originally provided by CrazyZane in this thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/175146-food.html#post2716962


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope your Guinness is feeling better soon!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going through a similar situation with a 12 3/4 year old female. I tried increasing her regular food but found it would lead to diarrhea. So I am now trying two things.
First I began supplementing her normal food amount with an item called Nutri-Cal by Tomlyn. After a week I feel she has more energy and is more "perky". Not sure if she is gaining any weight. I am giving her about 2 tablespoons a day.
I just started to also add about 1/2 cup of cooked pasta coated with olive oil to each meal. So far she has had no issues with the increased intake. Again not sure she is gaining any yet but I do believe she is no longer losing any.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone
No word yet on the urine results. They might just wait and call me all at once tomorrow.

His appetite is good, so I think for now just increasing his kibble and maybe adding some canned food is worth a try.
His energy level is great as well. He still eagerly goes on a 2-3 mile walk every day with me.

If just a food increase doesn't get him to gain some weight I'll definitely look into alternatives


----------



## Woods Woman (Jul 13, 2013)

My sweet girl, who lived to be 15, lost some weight in her older years. We found we didn't need to be as careful limiting her food like we did when she was young. We pretty much let her eat as much as she wanted 2x/day, which was probably about 1/2 cup more each time. She stayed about 5 pounds below her regular weight the last couple of years. (She was about 60 lbs, where she stayed up around 65-68 in her prime years).

Just to say maybe it is a part of the aging process, eat more and weigh less. Definitely hoping for good news and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Woods Woman said:


> My sweet girl, who lived to be 15, lost some weight in her older years. We found we didn't need to be as careful limiting her food like we did when she was young. We pretty much let her eat as much as she wanted 2x/day, which was probably about 1/2 cup more each time. She stayed about 5 pounds below her regular weight the last couple of years. (She was about 60 lbs, where she stayed up around 65-68 in her prime years).
> 
> Just to say maybe it is a part of the aging process, eat more and weigh less. Definitely hoping for good news and sending positive thoughts your way.


I wish that were part of my aging process!:wave:

I have to say, I was assuming it was just an old dog thing. The vet seems a bit more concerned than I was, which of course has me concerned. Guinness of course is thrilled with more food!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My first golden started losing weight in her last year, she was 16. The vet also suggested increasing the amount of kibble, which is every goldens dream. She recommended if possible to feed her more kibble in smaller amounts 3-4 times a day, because that was easier on her system. It worked well for her, and she almost made it to 17.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks I was debating whether to add more to breakfast/dinner or add a small lunch for him.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Still waiting for results.
I called to see if they had them since I normally would have gotten a phone call by now.
The tech who answered the phone went to check and said they are sitting on his desk, he just hasn't gotten a chance to call me yet.

Now I believe the techs aren't allowed to say anything but it does make me nervous that something is wrong since I wasn't just told all is normal.....


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the vet.
We are still waiting for one of the thyroid tests but everything so far is normal! He doesn't expect the thyroid test we are waiting for to be any different since the one we already have is well into normal range.
Hopefully I can just add some weight to him with just a bit of extra food.


----------

